# Logging Opportunity inside



## OrbitNutrition (Nov 14, 2013)

Looking for 3 people to log BPS Endosurge Turbo BPS EndoSurge Turbo (180 Caps)


Also need 3 people to log DCP 2.0 and vanillean stacked. BPS DCP 2.0 BPS Vanillean


Would like veterans or long time members and people that can start right away.


----------



## perarded123 (Nov 14, 2013)

Nice to see Orbit offering logging opps, I really like endosurge turbo, gives great aggression for lifting.


----------



## bigcoachk (Nov 15, 2013)

Would jump all over this but have torn rotator and surgery in dec. good opportunity here guys


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Nov 15, 2013)

Have you had any feedback on EndoSurge yet ?


----------



## independent (Nov 15, 2013)

How would this product work for someone on trt?


----------



## Powerlifter94 (Nov 15, 2013)

Interesting question Big! id like to know that myself


----------



## perarded123 (Nov 17, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> How would this product work for someone on trt?


it would still be effective in improving libido, possibly mood, it could increase aggression depending the conversion of da to ne, help appetite control and increase focus. TRT or not its a great supplement.


----------



## packers6211 (Nov 17, 2013)

This be a good way to find out lol wicked oppt.


----------



## independent (Nov 18, 2013)

I wouldnt mind trying the endosurge turbo, ive been looking for something to lower prolactin anyways.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Nov 18, 2013)

bigcoachk said:


> Would jump all over this but have torn rotator and surgery in dec. good opportunity here guys



Dang bro, hope it heals well for ya.




hypo_glycemic said:


> Have you had any feedback on EndoSurge yet ?



Lots of feedback on it. Been around a while.




bigmoe65 said:


> I wouldnt mind trying the endosurge turbo, ive been looking for something to lower prolactin anyways.



I will make sure your chosen for this. Would you be able to start it pretty fast?


----------



## perarded123 (Nov 18, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> I wouldnt mind trying the endosurge turbo, ive been looking for something to lower prolactin anyways.


ldopa in endo will lower prolactin that is no denying.


----------



## independent (Nov 20, 2013)

Hey orbit, pm me.


----------



## perarded123 (Nov 21, 2013)

I am assuming tomorrow is the last day for apps before orbit has all his loggers


----------



## Dannie (Nov 22, 2013)

I am interested in loging BPS Endosurge Turbo


----------



## Bama78 (Nov 23, 2013)

Very good opportunity!Nice job orbit!


----------



## Headstrong (Dec 4, 2013)

Count me in on the EndoSurge Turbo, I can start immediately, lmk if this opportunity is still available. Currently natty so this would be perfect! Thanks


----------



## independent (Jan 31, 2014)

Whatever happened to this? Never heard anything more.


----------



## perarded123 (Feb 2, 2014)

I would pm orbitnutrition see if he is still doing it


----------



## OTG85 (Feb 14, 2014)

Im about to log dmz 3.0 this looks like a nice addition after my prohormones cycle


----------

